# 9th Degree Black Belt Promotion



## Dan Anderson (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi All,

This has nothing to do with Modern Arnis but this last weekend, I took the test and was promoted to 9th Degree Black Belt in karate.  The test was in Houston, Texas at an event called The Gathering.  In addition I was also awarded a 9th Degree Black Belt by the American Karate Black Belt Assn, which is the oldest karate organization in Texas and headed by Allen Steen.  I don't know how to upload pictures on this otherwise I would upload a great picture of me with blood on my gi.  Yep, that's Texas.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW!!  Congratulations!!!  All the best to you!   (would be cool to see the pics though!)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations, that's impressive!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, guys.  There are pictures up on Facebook.  I just need to figure out (Hey, Bob!) how to do it on this site.

DA


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations. :bow:

To post pictures, click on the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the reply screen. Then click on "Manage Attachments", which will open a popup window. If your browser blocks the popup, it won't work, so be sure you're allowing popups from MT. Then click on the "Browse" button, find the picture you want to upload and open it. Repeat for other pictures. Then click the "Upload" button and wait for as long as it takes for them to upload. The bigger they are....


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2012)

Great! Well-deserved!


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 19, 2012)

What is a 9th degree blackbelt test like?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2012)

Just like the Richter scale--it's 10 times harder than for 8th degree!


----------



## Buka (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 19, 2012)

That is amazing!  Bravo!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congratulations, what an awesome achievement!


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Congratulations. :bow:
> 
> To post pictures, click on the "Go Advanced" button at the bottom of the reply screen. Then click on "Manage Attachments", which will open a popup window. If your browser blocks the popup, it won't work, so be sure you're allowing popups from MT. Then click on the "Browse" button, find the picture you want to upload and open it. Repeat for other pictures. Then click the "Upload" button and wait for as long as it takes for them to upload. The bigger they are....



He'll have to be a Supporting Member first 


Congratulations Dan!!


----------



## Steve (Oct 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats Dan !!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Such a great achievement!!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations!



Makalakumu said:


> What is a 9th degree blackbelt test like?



I'm also interesting to know that too. The association that I'm in, we have only test up to the 4th degree. the higher ranks are not by testing but by contributation to the art such as demonstration, workshop, team coach, DVD or book publishing, ...  I assume that whoever tested you must be 10th degree. Since most system may have only one 10th degree., it makes the 9th degree testing very rare. I would love to know more about your testing if you don't mind to share.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 21, 2012)

Very awesome achievement, well deserved.


----------



## K-man (Oct 22, 2012)

Great achievement. Well done! :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 22, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> What is a 9th degree blackbelt test like?


I decided to take the performance test so I did the same things that Jason did for 1st degree black.  I did, in order: basics, self-defense, kata, and free-fighting...in Texas.  This means that the free-fighting was very rough and tumble.  Add in the mix that I'm 60 years old next month and you have quite a workout.

DA


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 23, 2012)

Dan Anderson said:


> I decided to take the performance test so I did the same things that Jason did for 1st degree black.  I did, in order: basics, self-defense, kata, and free-fighting...in Texas.  This means that the free-fighting was very rough and tumble.  Add in the mix that I'm 60 years old next month and you have quite a workout.
> 
> DA



Thanks for the reply, Dan. Congratulations!

Is this for a particular style of karate or more of a general association?


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 23, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Thanks for the reply, Dan. Congratulations!
> 
> Is this for a particular style of karate or more of a general association?



These guys?

http://akbba.com/


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 31, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> These guys?
> 
> http://akbba.com/



I believe that was one of the organizations that tested him.  I heard about the test through GM Keith Yates who (correct me if I'm wrong Dan) presented the 9th degree to him.  Mr. Yates told me it was a great test and the only thing he was disappointed in was that Dan didn't get to demonstrate his Arnis skills although he had a person there to do that as well.

I believe this speaks to Dan's character and skill in the martial arts when instead of just accepting a promotion he took a test that was physically demanding and he was prepared to show his skills in his other art as well.

Congrats Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thanks, Mark.  It was a rugged go. There was blood abound!  Karate test, Texas style.  You would have loved it.* *I don't know what happened to my arnis demo but there you go.*

*Makalakumu - yes, these guys.  These guys, by the way, are the pioneers of karate in the state of Texas.  Steve fisher had the best description for them, "In Texas event he weenies are tough."  Here here!*


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi All,

This was just put up on Youtube.  If you go there, enjoy the test!





Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Gnarlie (Nov 4, 2012)

That was educational, and a pleasure to watch. Looked like everybody worked pretty hard. The teamwork was awesome too. Congratulations. 

Gnarlie


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you.

DA


----------

